# Toasted quick oats mmmmm



## mje1980 (16/2/14)

A few weeks ago I toasted some quick oats. I'm using them today in a Belgian pale ale, and although I only used 140g, the mash is smelling wonderfull!!. Hopefully it'll translate over into the final beer. Only used 3% of the grist so I didn't bother with a cereal mash, just in the main mash.


----------



## hoppy2B (16/2/14)

Thanks, that's a top idea mje. I might have to try that.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/2/14)

I'm about to do an oatmeal stout. What method did you use to toast them? Sit them under the oven grill for 10 mins or in a dry frying pan?


----------



## mje1980 (16/2/14)

Shallow pan, and just covered the bottom of it. From memory just 180c for about 10mins, until they smell like biscuits. 

Gravity sample has a nice toasty aroma!


----------



## mje1980 (16/2/14)

hoppy2B said:


> Thanks, that's a top idea mje. I might have to try that.


Cheers mate, I've read about it a few times but have never bothered. Judging by the aroma of the gravity sample it might warrant further experimentation. I'm kind of tempted to do enough for 10% of the grist of a saison and cereal mash them. I have has a few beers though !


----------



## OzPaleAle (16/2/14)

Cheers, Might make a nice alternative to dingmanns biscuit in a Kolsch.


----------



## law-of-ohms (16/2/14)

PICS!!!


----------



## mje1980 (16/2/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Cheers, Might make a nice alternative to dingmanns biscuit in a Kolsch.


Weyermann abbey is a great alternative to biscuit IMHO


----------

